# Job seekers benefit after illness benefit



## dariuscork (1 Aug 2013)

As my illness benefit finishes after 2 years next month, I have applied for Invalidity pension (doubt I will get it based on previous contributors here) Disability benefit prob not worth much to me as based on means test. I can qualify for Job seekers benefit but if my Doctor says I am not ready to return to work how can I apply for same. Any advice please.


----------



## STEINER (1 Aug 2013)

There is no point applying for JSB if you are not 100% free of illness and available for work as you need to be available for work to get it. You won't qualify for IP if you don't qualify on a medical basis regardless of contributions and it takes at least one year for a decision. Disability benefit doesn't exist, it is the means tested Disability Allowance which you may apply for.  It will take up to one year for a decision on the DA, while you wait, you can get a weekly supplementary welfare payment from the local DSP representative in your local DSP office ( formerly known as Community Welfare Officer).


----------



## eden (19 Aug 2013)

Unfortunately, there is no way to get on jobseekers if you are still unfit for work. I waited 41 weeks for a decision on disability allowance and was refused, I tried to apply for jobseekers and they wouldn't let me apply, I also went to my Community welfare officer for help while I was waiting a decision on the allowance but they wouldn't help because of the long waiting list and the high level of refusals. I'm in hell at the moment and there is no help, I hope you get sorted out. Also, if you have worked before if might be worth your while applying for disability pension, the wait time is much shorter. Best of luck


----------



## gipimann (20 Aug 2013)

If the SWA officer (formerly the CWO) told you that they couldn't help you because of long waiting lists for your disability allowance claim, this information was incorrect.

If you've been refused SWA on these grounds, get the refusal in writing and ask for a review of the claim immediately.

There is no such thing as disability pension, so I'm not sure what scheme you're referring to.


----------



## eden (21 Aug 2013)

Sorry, I meant invalidity pension


----------



## Time (21 Aug 2013)

The problem is that many CWO won't even let you apply for SWA, they will just say you are not eligible and send you on your way. It is very hard to get a written refusal in many cases.


----------

